# What is your Pinterest name?



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

I know there is another extensive Pinterest thread, so I apologize if this is confusing things more. 

I have several "followers", and have been following as many of you as I can figure out. Trying to decipher through all the posts to determine who is who has proven to be difficult. I have several boards pertaining to things other than Halloween, but I do really enjoy seeing all of the brilliant Halloween ideas of my fellow HF members. Just figured knowing your specific Pinterest name would make it a lot easier to find all of you. 

So....what is your Pinterest name?


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I totally forgot to sign up when I got my invite, but here is mine: http://pinterest.com/ladysookie/

Just set it up


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sookie...just found and started following you! Mine is similar to my name here. It's http://pinterest.com/kmb12357/


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok. . I am on my iPad now so will follow you back tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

and here is me...http://pinterest.com/kel2242/


----------



## CoolDre (Apr 4, 2010)

http://pinterest.com/cooldre80/ for me


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm Ocracoke Bound.... http://pinterest.com/ocracokebound/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres mine http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yay! I was already following a couple of you, but now I've found all of you!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Me. http://pinterest.com/purplesneakers/


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

here's mine http://pinterest.com/donriney/


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

http://pinterest.com/roseylilmomma/halloween/


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/lacepumpkins/ That's me! Pinterest is such an addiction.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

http://pinterest.com/n8ltg/

ME!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

http://pinterest.com/djhoyler/

I was already following a few, good to put name with haunt forum name!


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/ItsHocusPocus/


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

http://pinterest.com/13ghosts/


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is mine....http://pinterest.com/holliewood/


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/obcessedwithit/


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm loving all of you alls boards! Here's mine...

http://pinterest.com/mystikgarden/


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Me
- http://pinterest.com/danielj2705/
A genrtally new pinner so my board are not full yet but i post more everyday so it is great if you can follow me


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

http://pinterest.com/lsm63/


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/propmistress/

Wow... I just reorganized my boards.... and I have 26 different halloween boards... yikes... 

Oh well... it helps me keep my pins//ideas/themes organized


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy cow propmistress! I just followed most of your Halloween boards...awesome stuff. Makes me want to organize mine now. Not sure I have the energy after looking at yours!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/melissalbowen/ 

This is me if ur interested


----------



## Spooky D (Feb 22, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/spookyd801/


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

http://pinterest.com/halloween71/


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm http://pinterest.com/SamhainMulder


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/wifeofrankie/


----------



## Left hand jo (Aug 14, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/jayellen24


----------



## irishxprincess87 (Aug 27, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/irishprincess87/


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Here Is me: http://pinterest.com/raniapeet/
my Halloween Board: http://pinterest.com/raniapeet/halloween-inspiration/
My Haunted Garden board: http://pinterest.com/raniapeet/the-haunted-garden/

Hey Witchymom, i have a Cape Hatteras/Ocracoke board i bet you would appreciate!


----------



## KellyC (Jun 16, 2012)

Find me here-http://pinterest.com/kdcrws/


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

pinterest.com/marshasm128


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/ayzeria/halloween/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found I have most of you, following the ones that I could click on and get to their pages,, 

mine is:

http://pinterest.com/betheneg/


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/thizznat/


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, I can't wait until I am off again so I can devote some time to checking out these pages! 
Mine is here: http://pinterest.com/teresamarsh/


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

My site's account is http://pinterest.com/gdl16/


----------



## TheCollectorsHub (Oct 6, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/thcollectorshub/


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://pinterest.com/gricelda_castro/


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

This has been fun to see the boards. 

http://pinterest.com/kloey74/


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Just wanted to add this one too. I have a booth at an antiques mall and have just recently been working on their new pinterest page for them as a favor. If you're into the more classic and vintage style of Halloween, there is some pretty good inspiration here. 

http://pinterest.com/cityantiques/halloween-inspiration/


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/kardec251985/


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/davidsdesire/


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine is http://pinterest.com/2coolghouls/


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Heres mine http://pinterest.com/dee14399/


----------



## DanaC (Sep 24, 2012)

Your Pinterest page is BEYOND amazing!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is mine https://pinterest.com/spookerstar/
Of course I had to click on all of you-all's to check it out and guess what - many of you I am already following and didn't know we were fellow forum folk. Should have known!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Here would be mine. Please note I just signed up for this pinterest thing a few weeks ago.
http://pinterest.com/grimreaper1962/


----------



## badmoonrising (Aug 24, 2010)

just started but enjoyed starting to look at all your ideas...will need to steal (or pin!) a few
http://pinterest.com/jupitersdarling/


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just started an account Saturday afternoon so I don't have much pinned yet. http://pinterest.com/blackcat1031/


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Here I am! http://pinterest.com/byondbzr/


----------



## DanaC (Sep 24, 2012)

My pinterest address is.........(I think, lol) http://pinterest.com/avapoo (I'm learning the ropes as I go! )


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is mine http://pinterest.com/nickmai1/ I am also new to this.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

http://pinterest.com/MarauderTiff/halloween-spooks/ Beware! I'm a binge-pinner.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

http://pinterest.com/phillipjmerrill/


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

http://pinterest.com/katypillar/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/


----------



## serephina (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.pinterest.com/worknplay247/best-halloween-ideas/


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's mine: http://pinterest.com/redrum/


----------



## jackied420 (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's me : http://pinterest.com/jackied420/


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's my board: http://pinterest.com/LaceyInKC/celebrate-me/ It's all holidays but obviously I've been pinning more Halloween stuff lately.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I am following all of you now. There were a few I was following and didn't even realize you were members of HF!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't remember if I posted here yet or not... So:
http://pinterest.com/catiebbyy/boards/


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I signed up for Pinterest through the FB app, so it just used my real name (Amie Shive), and my URL is in my signature.  I guess if I were to ever change it, I would try for "The Revenants' Lair", since that's the name of my haunt.


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's mine:

http://pinterest.com/pixiedusthollow/


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is the link to mine. Enjoy!
http://pinterest.com/tammy4866/boards/


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Did I really not post in this thread...? Hum. Losing what's left of my mind.

My Pintrest name is super easy to remember since I created it for the sole purpose of Halloween stuff. 

http://pinterest.com/lilghouliette/


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I signed up at Pinterest with my "real name" Jim Graham http://pinterest.com/jim9guitars/boards/ It confuses things even more when they use part of your email address in the URL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Ill get my link in here in a minute. Love looking at all the halloween stuff on there


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's my Halloween board. http://pinterest.com/southernglitter/halloween/


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I just created mine! http://pinterest.com/wormwoodwaltz/all-hallows-eve/


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't have much on mine, but thanks to all of you it's starting to fill up: 

http://pinterest.com/kerimonster/boards/


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Pinterest is so addicting. glad to see so many more boards to follow. I put my link in the other thread but here is mine again http://pinterest.com/agreg1013


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Www.pinterest.com/djkeebz


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey everyone thought to revive this thread - during our down time. Here's my pinterest name: https://www.pinterest.com/mrsfluffsies/

Is anyone here on forum Andrew Preston....he is a major pinner!!!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Here I am.... https://www.pinterest.com/savageeye/


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

https://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

https://www.pinterest.com/Granger_girl/halloween-fun/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have tons of Halloween boards. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Great...added some more "followees" to my list!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

https://www.pinterest.com/wikkidpunkin/


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is the link to my board.
https://www.pinterest.com/tammy4866/
I have them sorted out...I think lol!


----------

